# Lots of Cichlids!! Need Help!



## adbusch (Aug 10, 2010)

I wanted to see if I could get some input on kinds, age and sex of the fish I have! Any help would greatly be appreciated! I have 8 cichlids ranging from 1 1/4 inches to 2 1/2-3 inches. How fast do they grow? What ages would that put these fish?

I have posted a link to the facebook pictures I have listed...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4 ... d=20719845

(1) The first picture, is of the blue johanni (I believe). Is this correct? Male? It was very much the bully of the tank until I added more cichlids and now it has dug out one side of the tank with the sand gone and all of the way to the bottom of the tank!! Why does it do this? It is quite entertaining!

(2,7) The second and seventh picture, the cichlid is about 2 1/2 inches... I believe that it is the male kenyi... NO idea if this is correct! This fish is pretty mello (one of, if not the largest in the tank) I see it doing a shaking thing around the smaller blue kenyi sometimes, otherwise it doesn't do a whole lot of messing around unless someone else comes in it's close space.

(3) This is a picture of the acei cichlid I purchased. I was told this was the type but am unsure if they were correct... The man also told me it was a male. It changes colors quite drastically from a deep sea bluish green to a very pale silverish blue (always with the neon fins). Since I put a couple new fish in the tank this one pretty much follows one of the small blue kenyi around (if that is what they actually are.) This one is about 1 1/2 - 2 inches long... and took quite a beating when first introduced to the tank! It is recovering really well and they are now picking on one of the others.

(4,5,6) These pictures are all of a cichlid that is about 2 - 2 1/2 inches. From pictures I have seen it looks like a red zebra maybe OR I have seen similar ones listed as female electric blue johannis. It has small spots all over as opposed to a solid color.

( 8 ) I purchased this one and was told it was a female yellow lab. It is about 1 1/2 inches long.

(9,11) The one in the bottom foreground (in picture 9) I was told was a female kenyi. It is about 1 1/2 inches as well. I have another that looks very similar to this one (a little smaller) but since I have put it in the tank the stripes are not as prevalent anymore. This is the one that was picked on and is still recovering with it's fins partially bitten.

(10) This I believe is a yellow lab as well. Not sure but looks the same as the other except it has black on the bottom fins as well as a larger black stripe on the top fin. (I apologize I don't know the names of the fins!)

Any info would help! I realize that my ratio of male to female is probably screwed up! I really appreciate any info that you may have!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

1 Melanochromis pos Melanochromis johanni pos a hybrid
2 M lombardoi male
3 Unsure think a red zebra hybrid
4 hybrid
5 hybrid pos with bloat
6 ditto
7 M lombardoi male
8 Labidochromis caeruleus pos with bloat
9 Labidochromis caeruleus
10 Labidochromis caeruleus I think but something not quite right I think
11 M. lombardoi too youg to sex pos female.

Boy would I change my suplier to somewere that provide healthy pure labeled cichlids.

No worries its how most of us start on the hobby but can be a rough ride.

All the best James


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't disagree with anything James said. Just wanted to point out that his pos, seems to mean possibly, not Piece of ... like I thought at first.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Fogelhund said:


> Can't disagree with anything James said. Just wanted to point out that his pos, seems to mean possibly, not Piece of ... like I thought at first.


  :lol: 
I better watch out with abbreviations that can be ambiguous. I do not want to be banned for swearing/flaming.

I for sure do not admit that it was my intention that it could be taken both ways. :wink:

All the best James


----------



## adbusch (Aug 10, 2010)

So are any of them good?! haha... figures! I don't know where to find a good place for cichlids around here! I am in Muncie, IN and there just isn't munch. I have heard about a place about an hour away... I should give that a try.


----------



## adbusch (Aug 10, 2010)

What would be a good type of cichlid to start with or types? I will probably end up returning these with the exception of a couple!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Depends on your tank size and what you can get hold of.
If nothing good local maybe try one of the places that send you your choice of cichlids, lots sponser the site I think.
Cookie cutters are good say for a 55g tank.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_55g.php
eg.
Select any 3 species (max 12 fishes):
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Metriaclima estherae
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus saulosi
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis sp. "Hongi"
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis caeruleus
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Labidochromis chisimulae
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Iodotropheus sprengerae
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Cynotilapia afra
Do not mix any Labidochromis species
Metriaclima estherae and Labidochromis caeruleus hybridise a lot so maybe best avoid that particular combination if looking to breed and sell on young.
Otherwise ou could stick in a Synodontis cat or two and have these remove any fry released.

(I would tend to start with more (11/2-21/2" ers but only three species and weed down to this 12 or so as they grow.)
Unless you have a big tank lombardoi (and large Melanochromis sp) is/are about the last Mbuna I would have recommended to start with but sadly very very comon in the shops and its/thier bright colours makes it/them sell well.

All the best James


----------

